

How do I install an application on a Linux system from a zip file? - hackercurious

How do I install an application on a Linux system from a zip file? I find that many programs now are at github and they provide a zip file.  I can not find the programs in the repository and they do not use a .tar or .deb file system.
Thanks
======
decentrality
Usually this is to `unzip <file>`, then if it's source code ( C or C++ in
particular ) enter the folder where the contents extracted to, and run `make`
and then run `make install` if there are no errors.

This is very general. There are many things you can usually configure first,
but that is the usual generic procedure for most applications. If it's JAVA or
another language though, it will be different.

If it's not source code but it's a binary file, just unzip it, make sure the
binary is executable, then execute it.

Obviously, be sure the executable is trustworthy.

~~~
hackercurious
I am on linux mint and do not have root. I am new to terminal, could you list
the actual commands or point me to a tutorial that explains it more in detail?
thanks again

~~~
ColinWright

      > I am on linux mint and do not have root.
      > I am new to terminal ...
    

So what do you know, what experience do you have, and what are you trying to
achieve?

How much of this are you familiar with?

[http://en.wikibooks.org/wiki/Linux_For_Newbies/Command_Line](http://en.wikibooks.org/wiki/Linux_For_Newbies/Command_Line)

Without knowing the package you're trying to install, and then going away to
install it myself and noting all the steps in minute detail, any assistance
will have to be generic, and will depend on how much you already know.

Why are you on Mint, and yet not have root access?

For reference, there's also this:

[http://linuxnewbieguide.org/](http://linuxnewbieguide.org/)

~~~
hackercurious
I just have a basic install of mint, and it uses sudo as root. My past
experience is installing programs in the repository using software manager or
using synaptic. Everything I have used to create a program used a .tar or .deb
file system. One thing I have been trying to install is
[http://foundation.zurb.com/develop/download.html](http://foundation.zurb.com/develop/download.html),
thanks

~~~
ColinWright
So why are you asking here instead of following the directions and contacting
them via the support page:

[http://foundation.zurb.com/support/support.html](http://foundation.zurb.com/support/support.html)

Can I also suggest that you read this:

[https://www.mikeash.com/getting_answers.html](https://www.mikeash.com/getting_answers.html)

And I'm confused by what you mean when you say "it uses sudo as root". You can
login as root by using:

    
    
        sudo su
    

and then giving your password. Warning, this is extremely dangerous! As root
you can completely screw your system. However, if it's your own install you
can easily login as root.

